# New box recomendations for Type R 1222d



## Spyeleven (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum.
I'm from Croatia and i'm new spl competitor here in these arreas, althoug i were to few spl competitions but only for fun.

I went to this event here where I live, and me and my friends made 148.1 db with single type R 1222d, amplifier is Sound Magus rated power of 2 kw at 1 ohm, with original batery in a Peugot 106.

I want to go over 150 db, and i know that we will need a beter box something like the member sundownz has.

Can someone help me to calculate the box like that so next year seasons come wi go up with results.


I can post some of my old projects so you can se what we have done in past. Some of the setups are really funny...


----------

